# Lesertest: Zwei Lepa LPC801 Lenyx - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet



## PCGH_Stephan (1. September 2015)

Testet und behaltet eines von zwei Lepa LPC801 Lenyx!

*2 x Lepa LPC801 Lenyx:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Lepa)

Das LPC801 Lenyx von Lepa ist ein Gehäuse, das Mainboards bis zum E-ATX-Format aufnimmt. Neben einer Soft-Grip-Gummibeschichtung bietet es eine Schiebetür an der Vorderseite sowie ein Fenster im Seitenteil. In den Festplattenrahmen lassen sich bis zu fünf Laufwerke im 2,5- oder 3,5-Zoll-Format installieren. Zusätzlich gibt es einen Hot-Swap-Einschub an der Front sowie einen Einbauplatz hinter dem Mainboard für je einen 2,5-Zoll-Datenträger. An der Vorderseite des LPC801 Lenyx stehen außerdem drei Einschübe für 5,25-Zoll-Geräte zur Verfügung. Mittels Adapter kann einer davon auch für ein internes 3,5- sowie zwei 2,5-Zoll-Gerät genutzt werden.

Das Gehäuse nimmt bis zu 194 Millimeter hohe Prozessorkühler auf und ist zu bis zu 360 Millimeter langen Grafikkarten kompatibel. Durch das Entfernen des oberen Festplattenkäfigs passen sogar bis zu 490 Millimeter lange Karten in das Gehäuse. An der Front sowie an der Oberseite ist je ein 200-mm-Lüfter mit blauen LEDs vorinstalliert. Zusätzlich gehört ein 140-mm-Ventilator im Heck zum Lieferumfang. Das Installieren eines Radiators ist beispielsweise an der Oberseite (bis 360 mm) oder am Boden (bis 240 mm) möglich. Das Anschlussfeld im Deckel hält 1 x USB-Ladeport, 2 x USB 3.0, 3 x USB 2.0, HD Audio und eine 3-stufige Lüftersteuerung bereit. Mehr Informationen zum LPC801 Lenyx gibt es bei Lepa.

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr  wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games         Hardware  gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Lepa die  Chance   dazu: Zwei  PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, ein Gehäuse von Lepa  zu  testen.  Nachdem ihr einen ausführlichen  Testbericht   im    PCGH-Extreme-Forum     veröffentlicht habt, dürft ihr die   Hardware     behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit Gehäusen aus, schreibt gerne und   möchtet             einen  Test eines Lepa LPC801 Lenyx  verfassen? Dann    bewerbt     euch     in  diesem Thread des  PCGH-Extreme-Forums -   schreibt  einfach,  was     genau ihr   ausprobieren möchtet und warum   ihr euch  besonders  gut  als          Lesertester  eignet. Bitte  gebt  bei eurer Bewerbung  an, mit welchen Komponenten ihr das Gehäuse testen möchtet.     Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen   und  vorhandene   Vergleichsprodukte   sind     natürlich von Vorteil,    außerdem solltet  ihr  eine  Kamera   bedienen und     gut lesbare  Texte   verfassen können.  Wer     noch    kein Mitglied im      PCGH-Extreme-Forum  ist,  muss sich  zunächst        (kostenlos)     registrieren. (Mehr  Bilder des Lepa LPC801 Lenyx gibt es in Kürze in  der  offiziellen Ankündigung auf pcgh.de.)

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben und die Hardware selbstständig darin installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und           endet voraussichtlich am 01.11.2015. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss  der        vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige   Verzögerungen       müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung   mitgeteilt werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware behält      sich vor, den Testgegenstand vom    Lesertester zurückzufordern und  den     Lesertester zukünftig nicht    mehr zu berücksichtigen, wenn der    Lesertest   folgende Anforderungen    nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens 8.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens fünf eigene Fotos vom Testgegenstand         beinhalten. Die Fotos müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen nicht   von       anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen stammen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens eine selbst erstellte Grafik (Diagramme, Zeichnungen, Tabellen etc.) beinhalten.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Dienstag, dem 15.09.2015, um 12 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## Malkav85 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Lepa LPC801 Lenyx - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Hallo Stephan,

ich möchte mich für den Test des Lepa LPC801 Lenyx bewerben.

In der Vergangenheit habe ich schon sehr viele Tests über Gehäuse verfasst und auch hier bei PCGHX mein Können gezeigt. Das Thema bietet genug Abwechslung, um einen umfangreichen und vielfältigen Bericht zu schreiben. Daher wären bei mir neben den typischen Punkten wie Innen- und Außenansicht, die Kompatibilität mit Wasserkühlungen, insbesondere dicker Radiatoren im inneren verbaut. 

Mir steht sowohl ein ATX, als auch ein mATX Intel System zur Verfügung. Neben verschiedener Lüfter und auch Radiatoren, würde ich gerne einen Test mit Luftkühler, Topblower, AiO WaKü und "richtiger" WaKü anfertigen.

Als Kamera besitze ich eine Sony Alpha 3000 inkl. Stativ. Zeit habe ich auch ausreichend. 

Ich würde mich sehr über eine positive Rückmeldung freuen.

Gruß
Malkav


----------



## n8schrauber (1. September 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Lepa LPC801 Lenyx - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

.....


----------



## the_leon (1. September 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Lepa LPC801 Lenyx - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

So, Stefan, da ich bei einem Lesertest ja teilnehmen darf würde ich mich freuen, auch bei einem weiterem teilnehmen zu dürfen.

Mein derzeitiges System besteht aus einem i5-4690K auf einem Asus Maximus VII Ranger, dazu gesellen sich ein beQuiet! L8 530W und eine Gtx 660ti mit dem Gigabyte Windforce 2X Kühler.
Ich werde besonders auf die Verarbeitungsqualität der Gehäuses eingehen, da diese, auch bei teuren Gehäusen immer mehr abnimmt.
aber auch der AirFlow ist mir wichtig, um kühle Temperaturen der Gpu und der CPU zu haben.
Ich werde auch verschiedene Kühlungsvarianten wie Luftkühlung, Wasserkühlung und AiO Wasserkasten vergleichen!

Nachdem Test würde ich auch zu Dremel, Flex, Hammer und Schweissgerät greifen um Kritikpunkte auszumerzen, aber ich würde auch vor einem radikalem Komplettumbau keinen Halt machen!
Natürlich werde danach nochmal die Kühlungsvarianten testen, um Verbesserungen festzustellen!

Ich verfüge natürlich auch über eine ordentliche Schreibe und gute Deutschkenntnisse, um einen guten Lesertest verfassen zu können.
Auch zum Bildermachen habe ich gute Ausrüstung und werde diese verwenden um gute Bilder zu produzieren!

Über eine erneute Zusage freue ich mich sehr!
Grüße, Leonahrd


----------



## Hennemi (1. September 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Lepa LPC801 Lenyx - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Hallo Stephan,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest. Ich habe mit Freude bereits an einem Lesertest (BitFenix Pandora) teilgenommen.

Zum Testen steht mir folgende Hardware zur Verfügumg:
- MSI H97 Gaming 3 mit einem I5-4460 mit 3.2GHz
- Silver Arrow SB-E Extrem
- EVGA SuperNova G1 650W
- 6 Lüfter  (4xNoiseblocker eloop, 1x Corsair AF140L,  1x be quiet! Pure Wings 2)

Zum Vergleich steht mir das Corsair Carbide Air 540 zur Verfügung.

Während der Tests werden natürlich verschiedene Bewertungskriterien berücksichtigt:
- Allgemeiner Eindruck
- Lieferumfang
- Verarbeitung
- Ausstattung außen und innen
- Handling beim Einbau
- Platzangebot
- Systemtemperaturen
- Detailaufnahmen mit Erklärungen
- Fazit

Meinen Bericht werde ich mithilfe von selbsterstellten Diagrammen abrunden.

Eine Kamera für Fotos ist vorhanden.
Wie man lesen kann bin ich der deutschen Sprache bemächtigt und der Ein-/ Ausbau des Testsystems wird für mich ein Vergnügen.

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen wenn ich mit dabei wäre.

Gruß 
Hennemi


----------



## Straycatsfan (2. September 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Lepa LPC801 Lenyx - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Ja, dann sage ich auch mal Hallo Stephan.

Nachdem ich bei den Test der LEPA Gehäuse- bzw. CPU Lüfter teilnehmen konnte bin ich natürlich auch hier neugierig und bewerbe mich für einen Test des Gehäuses.

Damals hatte ich ja den weißen LV12 erhalten, der ebenso wie dieses Gehäuse durch sein gekonntes Design hervor sticht.

Testen würde ich das Ganze mit dem Phenom II X4 955 BE auf einem ASRock 880 GM-LE FX, 4 GB Kingston Value RAM, low profile und einer HD 7870 OC , dazu eine WDD 500GB Festplatte sowie diverse Lüfterkombinationen und Größen zusätzlich zu der des Lieferumfangs,  befeuert von einem OCZ ModXStream Pro 500 Watt Netzteil, wahlweise mit dem Lüfter nach oben oder unten  für den Test.

Augenmerk dabei vor allem auf die verschiedenen Stufen der Lüftersteuerung, wie das ja beim LV12 in drei Stufen auch der Fall ist, Temperaturen vs Lautstärke.

Desweiteren habe ich noch zwei 200 mm Cooler Master Mega Flow hier, passend für den Boden sowie Deckel, sowie mehrere 140 mm Lüfter, um auch weitere Szenarien und deren Einfluss auf die Temperaturen über die Standardausstattung hinaus durchzuspielen, natürlich ebenfalls auf den 3 Lüfterstufen der eingebauten Steuerung.

Dabei würde sich dann auch zeigen von welcher Qualität das Gehäuse, insbesondere die Stabilität / Steifigkeit der Seitenteile nach mehrmaligem Umbau ist bzw. bleibt. Oft hat man es ja, dass nach mehreren Umbauten erste Mängel und dadurch hörbare Vibrationen auftreten. Bei dieser Preisklasse ist davon allerdings auf den ersten Blick nicht auszugehen.

Für ein aufgeräumtes Bild und den vollen Nutzen der (Kabel)Öffnungen des Gehäuses ist auch ein Netzteil mit Kabelmanagement vorhanden, das Ergebnis sollte also eine aufgeräumte Angelegenheit mit top Airflow und Temperaturen abgeben.

Verglichen wird mit einem Cooler Master Storm Enforcer.

Eine Kamera zur optischen Dokumentation des Ganzen Tests / Produkts steht natürlich zur Verfügung, ebenso wie die nötige Zeit und das ein oder andere fordernde Spiel um 55 Grad CPU- als auch bis zu 80 Grad GPU Temperatur im Gehäuseinneren zu produzieren.

Über eine Berücksichtigung und die Möglichkeit des Testens würde ich mich auf alle Fälle sehr freuen.

Einen netten Gruß und viel Glück zusammen.


----------



## kazzig (2. September 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Lepa LPC801 Lenyx - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Hallo,

wenn ich ausgewählt werde, wäre es mein erster Usertest. Trotz allem bin ich aber kein Neuling, was das Schreiben von Texten oder Aufnahme von Bildern angeht, so blogge ich doch seit 2007 mit eigenem Blog und mittlerweile knapp 25.000 Abonnenten. Ich bin 29 Jahre jung und beschäftige mich schon seit meinem Kindesalter mit Computer und Hardware.
Wenn ich bei der Auswahl des Usertests berücksichtigt werden sollte, würde ich das Gehäuse auf alle üblichen Testkriterien wie Platzangebot, Kabelmanagement, Temperaturen, usw. untersuchen und in Text sowie Bildern dokumentieren. 

Das Testsystem und das restliche Equipment freuen sich jetzt schon auf den potentiellen Testkandidaten 



Liebe Grüße aus dem Schwabenländle


----------



## retroelch (2. September 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Lepa LPC801 Lenyx - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

*[size=+1]Hiemit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des Lepa LPC801 Lenyx[/size]*

Da der letzte Leser-Test in Form einer Review über den _Thermalright Macho-90_ mein Redakteuren Herz höher springen ließ, würde ich mich über die erste Gelegenheit ein Gehäuse ausgiebig zu testen sehr freuen.
Hinzu kommen Erfahrungen, die sich in rund _7 Jahren_ "Hobby-Schrauberei" angehäuft haben, welche sich _ausgezeichnet_ in den Test einbringen lassen.  


Insofern ich das _Gehäuse_ bekomme, müsste es sich in folgenden Punkten mit anderen seiner Artgenossen messen:

*-Lieferumfang* [Zubehör wie Lüfter, Werkzeug, Anleitung, Lüftersteuerung etc.]
*-Verarbeitung* [allgemeine Verarbeitung des Sichtfensters und des Grundgestells, Qualität der Lüfter, Entkopplung, Stabilität der Türen, Möglichkeiten für Wasserkühlung etc.]
*-Subjektive Einschätzung* [Optik, Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, etc.]
*-Kühlleistung* [mit Stocklüftern in verschiedenen Lastszenarien wie Idle, Prime95, Battlefield 4]
*-Montage *[Schwierigkeitsgrad ,Dauer, Stabilität, Verletzungsgefahr etc.]

Da ich über eine "Open-Testbench" verfüge _werden_ sich Temperatur Vergleiche, mit dem Selbigen ohne zusätzliche Lüfter, in den Test einschleichen. 

*Als Tetst-Sytem:*

*CPU:* Intel Xeon 1231 V3
*PSU:* Be Quiet E9 500W
*VGA:* Palit GTX 970 Jetstream
*RAM:* Crucial Ballsistics Sport 16GB
*SSD:* Adata Premier Pro SP900 256GB
*HDD:* Segate Barracuda 1TB
*MB:* Asrock H97 Pro4



Für das System käme Win 10 Pro 64Bit zum Einsatz.
Anspruchsvolle Bilder sollten dank *Canon EOS 700D* und diversen Objektiven, kein Problem darstellen.

Mit großer Freude wäre ich auch dieses mal gerne dabei. 


Viele Grüße,
_der kuschelige Elch aus einem verganenem Zeitalter_


----------



## DaBlackSheep (3. September 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Lepa LPC801 Lenyx - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen!

Auch ich bewerbe mich gerne für diesen Test.
In den letzten Jahren habe ich viele verschiedene Erfahrungsberichte und Tests zu diversen Artikeln verfasst.
Darunter sind auch zwei Tests/Erfahrungsberichte zu Gehäusen.

Dabei gehe ich sehr ausführlich vor und schreibe über nahezu jedes Detail.

Also System für den Test habe ich folgende Hardware vorliegen:
Mainboard: MSI G55 Z87
CPU: Intel Core i5 4670k @ 4Ghz
CPU Cooler: Antec Kühler H²O 620
RAM: 2x Corsair XMS3 a' 4GB
SSD: Sandisk Ultra 256 GB
HDD: 1x 1TB 3,5" + 1x 2TB 3,5"
GPU: EVGA GTX 760 Superclocked
Netzteil: Seasonic M12II-520 EVO EDITION 
Lüfter: diverse 120mm Lüfter + 1x 180mm Enermax T.B. Vegas Quad

Für Fotos steht eine Fujitsu Finepix S1600  sowie die Kamera des Samsung Galaxy S6 zur Verfügung.
Die nötige Zeit für das Vorhaben ist von meiner Seite aus gegeben.

Ich würde mich sehr über eine positive Nachricht von euch freuen.

Viele Grüße aus Essen
Sebastian


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. September 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Lepa LPC801 Lenyx - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Bei den ausgewählten und bestätigten Lesertestern handelt es sich um folgende Community-Mitglieder:
- DaBlackSheep
- Straycatsfan

Da ich mit der Auswahl getrödelt habe , erhaltet ihr Zeit bis zum 1.11.2015.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (25. September 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Lepa LPC801 Lenyx - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Wunderbar, ich freue mich


----------



## Straycatsfan (25. September 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Lepa LPC801 Lenyx - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Da freuen sich schon zwei.)


----------



## the_leon (25. September 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Lepa LPC801 Lenyx - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Dann wünsche ich den beiden viel Spaß!


----------



## Straycatsfan (30. September 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Lepa LPC801 Lenyx - jetzt für den Test der Gehäuse bewerben!*

Danke )


----------

